# [SOLVED] Toshiba DVD TS-L632 - Driver missing



## Mubashirc (Mar 23, 2009)

My Toshiba TS-L632 DVD ROM on my Toshiba L350 Satellite was working fine till a few days back but now i have an exclamation mark in a yellow triangle next to the drive in Device Manager and cannot read any cd/dvd/software through my D Drive. I am using windows Vista OS. Need help. 

Cheers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba DVD TS-L632 - Driver missing*

HI,
Right click on this error and select Uninstall.
Reboot the computer.
Vista should reinstall the drivers.

Then if you still have an issue delete the upper/lower filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

Follow the instructions exactly.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mubashirc (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba DVD TS-L632 - Driver missing*

deleting the upper & lower filters worked like a charm 

Thanks Bill!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba DVD TS-L632 - Driver missing*

Glad you have it up and runningray:!

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

